# 1st gear accel/decel jerky



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Has anyone else noticed jerkiness in 1st gear? In particular, I can think of two scenarios. One is if you're on the throttle in first and then you suddenly let off. The car doesn't smoothly slow to a crawl. The second is if you're on the throttle, let go, then step on the gas again (e.g. rolling stop through a stop sign or before turning onto a street from a service road).

Any ideas if this is normal, and if it is, why it happens? DBW? :dunno:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I dunno about DBW, but aren't all manual cars like this in first gear? I'd guess it's due to the high gear ratio, which effectively magnifies the gas pedal input you give.


----------



## dingfwen (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup. Totally normal. In first gear, your engine has the most mechanical advantage over your wheels and in sixth gear, it has the least. You can think of gears like a lot of interlocking levers with different lengths. What this means is that in first gear, your engine spinning up or down will greatly influence your wheels due to the mechanical advantage, thus the jerkiness when you lift/put down the gas. In sixth, the engine has much less influence over the wheels, so it is "dragged" along by your wheels and the mass of your car, resulting in smoother acceleration and deceleration.

In case none of that made any sense, check out how gear and transmissions work at:
http://www.howstuffworks.com. It's a great site!


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Yep, mine is exactly like that. Kinda like it spools up and the car gets really jerky. You gotta just learn to compensate when in 1st gear


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> Yep, mine is exactly like that. Kinda like it spools up and the car gets really jerky. You gotta just learn to compensate when in 1st gear


Exactly. In fact the instant on/off nature of the throttle with a manual tranny is one of the things I love about it.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> Has anyone else noticed jerkiness in 1st gear? In particular, I can think of two scenarios. One is if you're on the throttle in first and then you suddenly let off. The car doesn't smoothly slow to a crawl. The second is if you're on the throttle, let go, then step on the gas again (e.g. rolling stop through a stop sign or before turning onto a street from a service road).
> 
> Any ideas if this is normal, and if it is, why it happens? DBW? :dunno:


It's because it's a manual, not an e-z-e-ride slushmagic (which, unless you lock it in first gear, freewheels when you take your foot of the gas). Also manuals tend to be lower-geared than autos, especially in first.


----------



## Bigerr19 (Feb 27, 2004)

My old E36 328is used to do the same thing, even more noticable when the air-conditioning was on.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I think the Bimmer is pretty good compared to other cars. I can creep along in stop and go traffic in 1st without having to use the clutch unless I'm coming to a complete stop. It's not near as jerky as my girlfriend's Honda del Sol. Her car needs judicious clutch use even in 2nd gear when accelerating and decelerationg.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Okay, I figured the jerky decel was due to the manual transmission. What really gets my goat is the jerkiness upon accelerating after decelerating. I'm surprised I don't get whiplash after each episode. Anyway, how do I avoid it? Just ease more gently onto the throttle? Any other ways?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

swchang said:


> Anyway, how do I avoid it? Just ease more gently onto the throttle? Any other ways?


Yes. Ease on the throttle and it won't jerk. Or, go to second. (You don't need to tool around a parking lot in first gear all the time if you can safely bring your speed up to maybe 15-20 mph.)


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I had those problems when I first got the bimmer. It was the difference between a very loose and sloppy 16 year old Toyota vs the brand new and very stiff bimmer clutch.

I did notice that after they installed the software fix for the idle stall problem that whatever remapping of the idle rpm's and throttle response has made 1st a touch more finicky than it was even when brand new.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

A Buick with an automatic would solve the problem nicely


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> Okay, I figured the jerky decel was due to the manual transmission. What really gets my goat is the jerkiness upon accelerating after decelerating. I'm surprised I don't get whiplash after each episode. Anyway, how do I avoid it? Just ease more gently onto the throttle? Any other ways?


You could try getting out of the car and pushing it for a smoother acceleration...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> You could try getting out of the car and pushing it for a smoother acceleration...


How about I pay you to ride with me and get out and push when I want smooth acceleration? My offer is this: I'll jab my finger into your stomach to hear you giggle "hehe!" with delight for each usage of your services.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> How about I pay you to ride with me and get out and push when I want smooth acceleration? My offer is this: I'll jab my finger into your stomach to hear you giggle "hehe!" with delight for each usage of your services.


How 'bout.... "NO"


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> How 'bout.... "NO"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


>


 :neener:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

In first gear, you have a torque-multiplication factor of about 12 1/2 times....this is analogous to having a thousand-watt lightbulb hooked up to a quarter-turn dimmer switch.
Once you learn to modulate that right foot, you`ll be OK.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Just like everything in life, there are pro's and con's. It's all about what you have to put up with (or adapt to) to enjoy what you want.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

yup, 1st can be touchy like that. 
the lower the gear the greater the effect of engine braking.

DBW doesnt help it any...


----------

